# FOTDS (hope this works this time)



## Femme Noir (Apr 11, 2006)

[












If you're my friend on myspace, you've probably seen these before. I've  been on specktra for awhile but i'm just starting to figure it out now! haha


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 11, 2006)

DAMNIT!!! and obviously i still don't know how to do it


----------



## AGB (Apr 11, 2006)

yea instead of doing the normal picture code like you would do for myspace or other places all you do is take the url and put it in between the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and do that for each picture.. took me a while to figure out to


----------



## user79 (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_




















_

 
You have to use html img tags, not html source code.


----------



## Isis (Apr 11, 2006)

WOW you are stunning! The first pic is my favorite, and have to know what you used for your lips in the last one?


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 11, 2006)

woooah i love the third pictures hair & makeup, your gorgeous


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 11, 2006)

Yay, you're here now too! Now I can envy you and admire your work in more places than one


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Apr 11, 2006)

beautiful!  I love those pictures and welcome


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

hotttt. what did you use on your eyes in hte 3rd pic?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

wowza! that's fabulous girl!!


----------



## drummerlover2000 (Apr 11, 2006)

Beautiful as usual! I always LOVE your work! You are sooo pretty!!! =D


----------



## feel.the.BEAT (Apr 12, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## 50's_Queen_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Awesome job!!!*

You look gorgeous in all the pictures but my favorite look is definately the third picture...the colors complement you well and ya' look Gorgeous girlie!!!! If possible i would love a breakdown on what you used in the third pic.. foundation ,eyes, lips etc..


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Yay, you're here now too! Now I can envy you and admire your work in more places than one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

i'd like to secomd this muahahaha


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_WOW you are stunning! The first pic is my favorite, and have to know what you used for your lips in the last one?_

 
Culturebloom lipstick


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_hotttt. what did you use on your eyes in hte 3rd pic?_

 
Flirty number from lingerie and shadowy lady


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

This one was supposed to be in there too....


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *50's_Queen_* 
_You look gorgeous in all the pictures but my favorite look is definately the third picture...the colors complement you well and ya' look Gorgeous girlie!!!! If possible i would love a breakdown on what you used in the third pic.. foundation ,eyes, lips etc.._

 

3rd pic... That is Flirty Number from Lingerie, Shadowy lady in the outer V, Studio Fix Fluid NC15, Blushbaby blush, Whirl Lip Pencil, High Strung Lipstick


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_You have to use html img tags, not html source code._

 
Thank you mischevious!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 12, 2006)

Awesome lining in the last pic.


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 12, 2006)

Mmhmm,ILU?


----------



## devin (Apr 12, 2006)

oooh you are so pretty! love those looks!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah!...I was wondering how long it would take to see your lovely face on here too!...I always love your work so much, you are too beautiful!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 12, 2006)

Very nice!!!  So creative and beautiful.


----------



## poppy z (Apr 12, 2006)

You're great lady, i love your style! beautiful makeup!


----------



## bebixlove (Apr 12, 2006)

wow you are beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you should do some tutorials !


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_yeah!...I was wondering how long it would take to see your lovely face on here too!...I always love your work so much, you are too beautiful!_

 
I was glad i found you on here as well. I love when you post


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Hot stuff I fixed the pics for you and I sent you a PM to a few of your questions about putting up a pic and deleting threads/post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fab job on the m/u!!!!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 12, 2006)

GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLL You Are Smoking Hot And Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Ok Hot stuff I fixed the pics for you and I sent you a PM to a few of your questions about putting up a pic and deleting threads/post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fab job on the m/u!!!!!!_

 

aw thanks much!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 12, 2006)

I love the first and fourth looks! Those colors look awesome on you!! I love your hair in the fourth as well! The second is just amazing!!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 12, 2006)

You look stunning in each of them, a great model for differing looks on the same face and looking gorgeous with all!  Btw, I'd like to know what you used in your 4th pic.  Thanks!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 12, 2006)

Love your eyebrows.


----------



## KawaiMakani (Apr 12, 2006)

Stunning...I love them all, but the thrid one is my personal favorite.


----------



## Isis (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_Culturebloom lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I definitely have to get that now! Thankyou


----------



## mellz (Apr 13, 2006)

love the first and second looks and that hair color is stunning


----------



## prsfynestmami (Apr 14, 2006)

Heyyy I recognize you from MySpace!  Your makeup is absolutely amazing!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 14, 2006)

YOU are fucking GORGEOUS!!! And your makeup is too. Please post all the time, haha.


----------



## Riet (Apr 14, 2006)

you're so gorgeous, girl


----------



## Ascella (Apr 14, 2006)

Really beautiful!


----------



## clementine (Apr 14, 2006)

The 4th pic is amazing, I LOVE IT.

If possible i would like to know what you used in the 4th pic.. foundation ,eyes, lips etc.. It's stunning.


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Apr 14, 2006)

You are hot. Are those lashes real? Smexy.


----------



## KhoOoDi (Apr 14, 2006)

Which lashes did u used in this pic ???
i like it


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 14, 2006)

Very nice indeedy, you have a great style.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 14, 2006)

Def. keep posting! All awesome looks!


----------



## CaptainMac (Apr 14, 2006)

Absolutely stunning, all of them.


----------



## Pei (Apr 14, 2006)

Gorgeous MU, very artsy


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_I definitely have to get that now! Thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
good luck finding it :/


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KhoOoDi* 
_





Which lashes did u used in this pic ???
i like it_

 
they're lashes i bought from sally beauty supply


----------



## angela (Apr 15, 2006)

im not sure if i missed it, but what are u wearing in the first pic with the pink and light purples and the tealish eyeliner? I LOVE your looks. simply flawless! keep posting!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Apr 15, 2006)

you are amazingggggg. i love you.


----------



## kiluna (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_



_

 
this one is amazing ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you have any more pics of this fotd?


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiluna* 
_this one is amazing ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you have any more pics of this fotd?_

 





ohhh man that's fantastic! just gorgeous!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 26, 2006)

I love them all! Your sooo good looking!


----------



## capspock (Jun 26, 2006)

Amazing, I love the first one the most.


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 27, 2006)

wow, that's amazing!! you are so gorgeous, and the dramatic makeup really suits you


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 27, 2006)

wow very beautiful love em all


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 27, 2006)

Gorgeous girl!  You are lookin SMOKIN, but I do love the first pic too!  What did you use and where'd you stick it?


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 27, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## dmolinet (Jun 27, 2006)

I want to come back in my next life with your face!!
You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jun 27, 2006)

Loving the liner skills. You are very pretty.


----------



## mymla (Jun 27, 2006)

I can only see two of the pics, but you're gorgeous! And the makeup is flawless.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 27, 2006)

............


----------

